# what fast food do you eat? i love mcdonalds



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

ok so i know that fast food is the worse thing anyone with ibs could ever eat, but im addicted to mcdonalds. i always order french fries and big macs...ooohhh so good. but i end up paying for it later on. what do you guys love to eat thats worth the pain and agony??? jsut curious


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I find fast food doesn't bother me, no food besides lettuce and oranges realy bother my IBS. I guess i'm lucky. I have tried all the elimination diets and after doing one for 6 months straight with no cheating i gave up and said " mom take me to mcdonalds". I bought 1 big mac and a chicken burger and fries and didn't even get sick from it. But my favorites are wendy's, Donairs(dont' know if you guys have these in the states) and mcdonalds


----------



## anythinggold (Aug 15, 2003)

chik-fil-a *sighs*i can eat the chicken, if i get a four-pack, but i can't eat the waffle fries really, and without them it just isn't really worthwhile. before i had these problems, i'd get 2 12-packs (i'm blessed with insanely high metabolism) and eat one and then take the other home for later. it was heaven!


----------



## amandelis (Sep 23, 2003)

I love fast food so much, but sometimes I end up paying for it. Just yesterday I HAD to have a Big Mac with Coke and fries, and ended up in the yucky bathroom of McD's on Yonge street. Bleh.I will put up with IBS attacks to satisfy my cravings for Burger King, McDonald's, Subway, and Pizza Pizza. I just make sure there's a bathroom available in these establishments.


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

I generally don't eat at fast food resturants, normally if I'm craving Wendy's or KFC that bad, I go to the drive thru and take it home so I can use my nice clean bathroom if I have an attack. Taco bell is a definate no-no for me, I can't ever remember eating there and not getting sick. But the best best place to get a hamburger has to be Five Guys, they only have them in the DC area, so if you're ever in DC check them out. They rarely give me problems with my IBS.







Lindsay


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I always crave KFC extra crispy chicken strips. Sometimes I'm ok with them and sometimes not! So it's a #### shoot every time. I ony take the risk if I don't have anything important to do for the next few hours!!!I also love Wendy's - if I have a small burger, no cheese, no lettuce, I'm usually ok. Then instead of fries I have a baked potato.The only fries I have to have are McDonald's. I get a small order and hope for the best. No more quarter pounders, tho. Small plain hamburger these days. No soda. Sigh - it's just not the same...


----------



## Runny Girl 2003 (Nov 3, 2003)

I like Taco Bell, Mc Donalds, Burger King.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I cant eat fast food. I can only just handle Chinese/Asian.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,I'm the same.Only No-MSG Chinese or Indian curry for me.Fortunately, I really do like these cuisines.For me, fast food takes on a whole new meaning in that it transits through me very FAST!!!It makes me so sick, it's not even worth the occasional attempt.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Lexi, Fast Food !LOL


----------

